# HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!



## sascha (13 März 2011)

> Unbekannte bieten derzeit in Spam-Mails an, kostenlos für "Testhaushalte" einen HDTV-Receiver zu verschicken. Das Angebot ist allerdings mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen.
> 
> Die Mails, die seit einiger Zeit unverlangt an zahllose Internetnutzer verschickt werden, klingen durchaus verlockend. "Lieferung HDTV Receiver" lautet der Betreff oder auch "Nachfrage Lieferung/Anschluss HDTV".



Mehr:
HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## sascha (16 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

Das Ganze gibts auch mit dem iPhone:



> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Delivery-Date: Wed, 16 Mar 2011 07:06:21 +0100
> Received-SPF: pass (mxeu3: domain of der-grosse-handy-test.com designates 62.93.25.50 as permitted sender) client-ip=62.93.25.50; envelope-f[email protected]; helo=mail.der-grosse-handy-test.com;
> Received: from mail.der-grosse-handy-test.com (mail.der-grosse-handy-test.com [62.93.25.50])
> ...


----------



## emulgator (20 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

Hatte erst heute wieder eine Beschissmail, oft 2-3 pro Mailbox in der Woche.
G.


----------



## catch23 (20 März 2011)

*AW: HDTV Receiver kostenlos? Vorsicht Datenklau!*

vielleicht noch mehr Mist?

beitragszahlerberatung.com
dein-neues-iphone.com
hdtv-anschluss.net
hdtv-gratis-test.com
hdtv-gratis-testen.com
hdtv-kostenlos-testen.com
hdtv-lieferung.com
hdtv-test-kostenlos.net
hdtv-testen-kostenlos.com
hdtv-testhaushalte.com
heute-kostenlos-vergleichen.com
heute-noch-daten.com
hosted-dns.org
ihr-vergleich-heute.com
iphone-testen.com
maedchen-erwischt.com
nur-59-euro.net
serviceteam-rendite.com
versichertenberatung.com


----------

